# It's steamy now, but forecasters see a big winter coming



## Meezer (Apr 3, 2010)

This is what they are predicting:

http://news.yahoo.com/snow-august-steamy-now-forecasters-see-big-winter-173109124.html


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Hope they are right as last year!


----------



## PlowMan03 (Dec 31, 2003)

Time will only tell


----------



## Wilnip (Oct 4, 2011)

I've been waiting for them to start printing stories like this. My plan is to be prepared for a very active winter.


----------



## Meezer (Apr 3, 2010)

Wilnip;1484349 said:


> My plan is to be prepared for a very active winter.


Same hereThumbs Up


----------



## coldcoffee (Jul 17, 2008)

I'd really like to write a book entitled "Confessions of a Meteorologist"...but the chain reaction it would have, would cause too much havoc.


----------



## Andy96XLT (Jan 1, 2009)

i just read this now... i am hoping. I didn't do anything really last year. I blame it on completely refinishing my plow last summer though... Although right now I am in the process of installing air bags to the front of my truck along with fixing an exhaust leak so i may screw us again


----------



## dfd9 (Aug 18, 2010)

Sorta hard to have a worse winter than last year.


----------



## mike6256 (Dec 15, 2007)

I'll believe it when I see it.... Would be nice though.


----------



## SHAWZER (Feb 29, 2012)

I hope to get our average winter up here...........10-14 FEET !!tymusic


----------



## 01PStroke (Sep 9, 2011)

I hope it's nice and snowy in the Chicagoland area!


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

As long as we have an average winter I'll be happy


----------



## Triton Snow Professionals (Aug 8, 2012)

Same here. Just an average winter would be great....


----------

